# Drivers door won't open



## cypmike (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi guys, newbie here!

the drivers door on my 1999 sunny (pulsar) won't open from inside or outside.
i can hear the central locking solenoid clicking in the door when using the lock on the door panel and the key works the central locking as well , when operating the lever in the door panel or the handle outside there is nothing.
how do i get the door open, i know i may have to remove the door panel, but how do i do this with the door closed, without wrecking the panel? 

Cheers, Mike


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the only way I can think of removing the door panel without ruining it would be to remove the seat closest to the door panel and than try to remove the panel.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most likely the door latch has failed and will need to be replaced. As said, the seat needs to be removed and then you can try your best to remove the door panel. Sometimes, damage is inevitable.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You can try to get something like a coat hanger, push it down the window and fiddle with it around the latch mechanism and you might get lucky and hit the right spot.


----------

